# Help !! How much Mica's ppo?



## couto_123 (Jul 16, 2010)

After almost 40 years of soaping I purchased some mica's and want to attempt to make one of the beautiful swirls I have seen. ... Problem is ... I have no clue on how much to use ppo. Do the colors hold true to when they are mixed? Thanks. MJ


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It depends on the micas. Compared to a lot of other colorants, I find them easy to work with, but like everything, there are variations from one to the next. So some will hold their color better (you need to make sure that the ones that you purchase are CP soap stable, as some are not) than others. When I do swirls, I use 2 cup plastic measuring cups to pour the soap that I want to color into. I fill them most of the way up (leaving maybe an inch or so at the top so that it doesn't overflow when I am mixing in the mica) and to that much soap, I add about a teaspoon of mica (though I will have the mica measured into the cup before I add the soap). There are a few that I have used that need more, and for some, like black, I will use less. If I want to color an entire batch of soap (my standard batch is 7 pounds of oils/10 pounds of soap) I use 2-3 tablespoons of mica.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

In 4 cups of soap I will add anywhere from 1/4 tsp to 2 tsps. I find ultramarine blue and green go farther than anything else. When I started delving into more colors I made a batch of soap and poured off enough for one bar at a time and colored it with 1/8 tsp of colorant. That gave me a starting point.


----------



## couto_123 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, this gives me an idea were to start at. :biggrin


----------

